# Special tip for Diabetics follows!!!



## Einstein (Mar 20, 2009)

Save on booze and its effects by drinking cold tea instead of whiskey. The following morning you can create the effects of hangover by drinking a thimble full of dish washing liquid and banging your head repeatedly on the wall.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2009)

When I was a teenager we nicked a liebig condenser from the chemistry lab and distilled tea! cough!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 14, 2019)

Is that the way to do it ?


----------



## C&E Guy (Feb 15, 2019)

I get booze for free through my job - and I don't ever get hangovers.

I think I'll just stick to my usual, thanks!


----------

